# Goat with clear sticky amber liquid in Udder



## rebelred

Need some advise. I have a Togg Doe who is 6 yrs old. I bred her last year and she had a late miscarriage at about 4 months pregnant. I milked her last year for about 3 months before I dried her off. This year I put her in with the buck on November 8th and left her with him until Febuary. I had her on the milk table today and was messing with her udder. ( She has no bag what so ever just some fluid in her teats) I squeezed and I got some Clear amber liquid out. It was very sticky like honey. What is this and should I be concerned? also am not convinced she is even Pregnant. She is very big like she is but when I bump her I don't feel anything. Any Advise would be appreciated.


----------



## liz

If she was with a buck til February, she could have been bred at that time...and I don't think a 2 month old fetus can be felt, I've not felt kids in my does til the end of the 3rd month.
I would not be stripping her out...it increases the risk of introducing bacteria in the udder causing problems when she does freshen. Dip her teats in a sanitary dip and just moniter her udder...most experience does don't start building an udder until 2-3 weeks before they are due, some start 6 weeks prior.

She may or may not be pregnant but unless her udder shows signs that somethings wrong, I'd let it alone. The clear sticky liquid is likely the beginnings of colostrum building but also could be old milk that has been reabsorbed, leaving behind that substance.


----------



## rebelred

I went out to feed goats this evening and she has a tan discharge coming from her vulva much like cottage cheese. I think she has an infection. What do you treat with? I gave her a shot of pennacillian G this evening.


----------



## liz

So sorry for the late reply.... if the discharge is abnormal and has an odor, you did right by starting her on Pen G and I hope she was dosed with 1cc per 20lbs and it was given for 5 days, this is the dose I use when infection is suspect.

How is she doing?


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with Liz.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Shadsgal

My pigmea goats got bread by mistake by my alpine males. The little females are very big but eating and drinking as normal. There getting a thick like honey clear fluid in there utter. Are they close to delivering? I'm kinda worried about them since Alpines are so much bigger. Thanks for your help


----------



## ksalvagno

It would be better for you to start your own thread. Do not milk them. They need the colostrum for their kids and you are introducing bacteria into their udder which can turn into mastitis. They usually start building an udder about a month prior. Their udder gets tight and shiny when they are about to deliver.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch

This is an old thread. I would suggest starting your own thread, so it would get more replies.


----------

